# The groomer slaughtered Boom's hair...



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I swear I'm gonna cry.

I've taken Boom to this groomer since he was 4.5 months old.... He's a year now...

Last time we got this cut thats a lot like a westie cut. It was shorter on the top (bout an in.) and then she left the sides and belly long, it was cute, flowy and adorable on him.
I took him in today and told her we liked the cut last time, but that I needed his ears cut a bit shorter, an inch off his tail, and to get the matsout of his hair (I left his harness on him for waay too long...)

So anyway I usually watch him get cut, but today a girl came out an asked if i could move away frm the window b/c he saw me and was being bad.. I was a bit irked, but I did as asked...

I came back and I nearly cried.. He's basically in a inch long puppy cut







Its not smooth, its all choppy. His ears look like she took two cuts at his ears and looks terrible







She took nearly 4 inches off his tail! FOUR!! and its not even either







She nicked his butt... and where he had matts he was nearly bald.. I could have done better than that.. 

So I think I've decided that I'm gonna do his hair on my own. It would cost me about what it does to get him groomed to get what I need.. I just hope it grows back in fast.. The highs here next week are in the 20s... A puppy cut? In winter? 

My poor baby is hiding under the table.. He doesnt want to be held.. and he keeps sliding along the floor like he's really itching









Pictures may follow... if he ever comes out from under the table..


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awwwww. Poor baby. XOXOXO's coming his way. Try to talk to him in an overly joyous tone and maybe give him treats. Did they give you a reason why his cut was so bad? I bet he's still cute.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

K... he's out from under the table...

He has his Steelers Bandana on... so he's a lil happier... With Dale E. under that...



































He still looks pretty cute, and I cant get up close pics of him until my hubby gets home an helps me...

I'm just mad cuz its so not what we wanted..


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

It's not bad at all! hehehe. He's still a cutie. But I know what you feel like when they give them a cut you didnt want.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, Boom's so adorable!!! I totally hear what you are saying about the do it yourself grooming. They nicked Peanut's butt too the last time he went in for a grooming (I usually do it myself, but I got lazy) and he spent the next few days rubbing his butt along the floor and carpet. They also nicked his eye lid which freaked me out. If Boom's hair grows as fast as Peanut's does, his hair will be back in a week! 

Boom's a cutie!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Boom looks great! Even if it was not what you wanted...

Give him a kiss for his nicked booty...tell him that Brink can sympathize b/c his mommy did it to him, not the nasty groomer....









Brink's hair grows fast too...so I am sure all the little imperfections will be covered in no time!









PS: Love the SHORT ears!!!! So cute!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think he's adorable! I love his ears...they give him so much character.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh shucks!







ZsaZsa says he is cute as ever! He's still your little Boomer







I think he is adorable!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

He still looks Great to me.

I understand how you feel ... you tell then and explain what you want and they do something different. Normally if your puppy has matt’s the groomer will not try to take them out they will shave the puppy. 

I have also left the harness on to long and gotten matt’s . The Bo Derek detangling shampoo really gets rid of matt’s. I don't mean to sound like a commercial but it really works and puppy with thank you for it.

I took Chester to a groomer once. She did a good job but he just did not look as shiny as normal. His hair looked so dry and he seemed sad, not his normal crazy shelf. It was also very time consuming for me to drop him off and not know what time to pick him up. It only cost 25 dollars so it was cheap, but I don't think I will do it again. 

I felt like my hold day was wasted waiting for the phone to ring. Then they expect you to just drop everything your doing and hop in your car and pick them up ASAP. If they had given me a time to pick him up I would have felt better. 

You may feel like your not doing a good job of grooming because your not a licensed professional, but you know how you want the hair to look. You will also add more love and care.







Give it a try . I'm sure you do a great job

XO for Boom. Hope he feels bette soon.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Question:

Do they still charge you if they have nicked your puppy. I really don't know what I would do If that happened to chester or chelsey. I would be out of control.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

"still pretty cute"???????????










HE'S SUPER ADORABLE!!!! but....im the type that likes it super short. LOL.







i'd still give boom boom lots of kisses.









i just showed my sis....she thinks he looks more like a little malt puppy with this cut.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

His hair's starting to grow on me... I probably wouldn't care as much if it weren't 20 degrees and snowing outside... He's in his sweater now and he's a much happier baby today..

I'm peeved cuz I'm gonna hafta cut some straggily hairs and I dunno how she cut his ears but they look TERRIBLE close up.. like she took a snip diagonally and then a snip horizontally.. he has angle ears! Kinda like this \_ _/ Im wondering if she cut them when his ears were laying down.. But he runs aroundd with his ears up...

Anyway, yeah he looks like a puppy and he's ok with it now. It wasn't worth the 40 dollars to have that done to him though! And yes, they charged me even though they nicked him. Said he was being bad because he could see me... (More like he doesnt like having his butt messed with!!)

I will just join the Mommys that do the grooming themselves..









Like I told my husband, if I don't like what I do to his hair, I can always shave him!









He's my buddy though, and I'll love him no matter.. Its kinda nice to put his sweater on him.

And to the girls, just let them know he's fixed









Boom says, "Thanks for all the love! " and many tail wags!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

He does look more like a maltese!







He looks mean in the second picture! HAHAHAHA Maybe next time, take a picture of what you want. Maybe it's been so long that the groomer's done Boomer that she didnt remember what you wanted :/. Kisses to BoomBoom!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know how you feel... i was soooooooooooooo upset when Kodie's hair was BUZZED off! I went to pick him up and he looked like a RAT! I NEVER told the groomer to BUZZ HIM EITHER! I was going to CRY too!!! I NEVER took him back to a groomer after that... haha.. I do everything myself! Plus it took him forever to GROW his hair back!!!! Word of advice... find a new groomer, do the grooming yourself... or STRESS to the groomer... NOOOO BUZZING!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

BoomBoom looks precious, even if not the way you wanted and even if the cut is imperfect, he's adorable. It's hard to mess up a handsome man like him!









Caution with the sweater, though. You may want to take it off and brush him daily with a bit of detangling spray (never brush dry fur) to keep the mats from returning because they will, even with a puppy cut.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Angel thinks Boom is an absolute hottie. She's spayed so she asked if they can get together to just talk...lol.

Thank GOD hair grows back!! I don't know how many times I've gone MYSELF for a TRIM, and wind up looking like I'm entering basic training.

Angel is going for a grooming as soon as her stitches heal (they look about perfect) So hopefully by next week.....


----------

